# Juicy Burgers?



## Blake Bowden (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JTM (Jun 3, 2010)

hardee's is a good restaurant though


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 3, 2010)

Hah, I haven't hard a Hardee's burger in a looong time.


----------



## fairmanjd (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had a Hardees burger, but only outside of Texas where there wasn't a Whataburger to be found.  I discovered my second favorite burger chain (In & Out) when I was temporarily stationed in California.  In my humble opinion, Whataburger #1, In & Out #2.


----------



## JBD (Jun 3, 2010)

ROFL - that is priceless - what is really shocking however is the depravity of our Brother "fairmanjd"  EVERYONE knows, EVERYONE, and I do mean EVERYONE know "In-N-Out" is what a burger's all about.  Whataburger is good, but it sure doesn't trump I-N-O - AND they are coming to DFW this year - Garland first and then several stores here - - - and to think, all these years I thought Texas could never get any better.


----------



## fairmanjd (Jun 3, 2010)

You Sir... may bite your tongue.  I stand by my opinion. Methinks I shall start a poll.
Respectfully


----------



## JBD (Jun 3, 2010)

ROFL - just pokin ya with a stick there, Brother!  It is a mortal sin to cull good burgers - Kincaid's (the original is good too)


----------



## JTM (Jun 3, 2010)

are we limiting ourselves to chains?

cause "water" burger is just dry bun on dry mean on dry toppings.  it's bland.

honestly i haven't tried INO yet, but i'll judge them anyway.

Chicken Oil Company in College Station, TX makes the best burgers i've had in a long time.


----------



## fairmanjd (Jun 3, 2010)

To clarify, not a Brother yet... except for the brotherhood of man; am petitioning when I transfer to Florida in about a month and a half.  All that aside, it's been four and a half years since I've lived in the States.  I will take any and all suggestions for good burgers that I simply must try as I swing back through God's country on the way to Florida.  Interestingly enough, I have actually found a really good cheeseburger joint over here in Okinawa. I can't begin to tell you how delicious it was to sink my teeth into a genuinely good burger after going without for so long.


----------



## Huw (Jun 6, 2010)

Who says the caption in the picture was a mis-spelling?  Maybe the advertiser was merely being honest:  everyone knows that chainstore burgers are all made of lips and @$$holes.  So if he'd run out of lips, then ...


----------

